# Who has the best chin in MMA?



## EMPEROR (Apr 5, 2007)

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: 

 ????


----------



## JasonC (Nov 19, 2006)

Pedro Rizzo
Cabbage.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Damn, there's so many. Just one chin, gotta go with Mark Hunt.

Following him are (not really in any order):

Fujita
Fedor
Tito
Kampmann
Leben
Penn
Sanchez
Huerta
Garcia
Sherk
Diaz
Cabbage (can't believe I forgot him, till I read the other post)


----------



## EMPEROR (Apr 5, 2007)

JasonC said:


> Pedro Rizzo
> Cabbage.


I was gonna say Rich Franklin, probably not the best but one of best ones ive seen.


----------



## EMPEROR (Apr 5, 2007)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> Damn, there's so many. Just one chin, gotta go with Mark Hunt.
> 
> Following him are (not really in any order):
> 
> ...



*TITO???!!!*


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Cabbage indefinitely.


----------



## thevarsmolta (Oct 16, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> Damn, there's so many. Just one chin, gotta go with Mark Hunt.
> 
> Following him are (not really in any order):
> 
> ...


That's a pretty good list. I disagree with a couple of them, but that's all debatable, and there's no reason to debate that. Some of them haven't been tested well enough, and the ones that have been really tested (Leben vs Silva)...failed said test.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

EMPEROR said:


> * *


What are you confused about, and you can't change the size of the smilies man.


----------



## milkkid291 (Dec 31, 2006)

Chuck has a strong chin, 
Martin Kampmann impressed me with his last fight too

Also Emperor what was up with the nazi flag as a pic for you?


----------



## rnv18 (Apr 15, 2007)

HAHA, Pedro MIght be a contender for the weakest chin.

YouTube - roman zentsov vs pedro rizzo


----------



## ozz525 (Oct 5, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> Damn, there's so many. Just one chin, gotta go with Mark Hunt.
> 
> Following him are (not really in any order):
> 
> ...


Sherk?Sanchez?Huerta?Garcia?

It has to be MARK HUNT did you see those kicks that Cro Cop bounced off his dome :laugh:


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

thevarsmolta said:


> That's a pretty good list. I disagree with a couple of them, but that's all debatable, and there's no reason to debate that. Some of them haven't been tested well enough, and the ones that have been really tested (Leben vs Silva)...failed said test.


Well, Leben never got KOed. Good chins can take knees and kicks like he did and stay conscious. IMO...I don't mind debating...please tell me which ones you disagree with and I will happily tell you why I listed them. We don't have to go irate about it but I don't care if you disagree.


----------



## CashKola (Jul 7, 2006)

Hunt, Fujita, and Big Nog.


----------



## EMPEROR (Apr 5, 2007)

milkkid291 said:


> Chuck has a strong chin,
> Martin Kampmann impressed me with his last fight too
> 
> Also Emperor what was up with the nazi flag as a pic for you?


nothing personal, Mugai Ryu told me to post it up cause I had lost a sig bet.
*IT WAS JUST A JOKE*


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

ozz525 said:


> Kampman?Sanchez?Huerta?Garcia?
> 
> It has to be MARK HUNT did you see those kicks that Cro Cop bounced off his dome :laugh:


Kampmann- Muay Thai/Kickboxing champ who's never been KOed. Don't know if you saw his fight with McFedries and Leites but they were hitting him with BOMBS. Especially McFedries who happened to knock out a world champion boxer while fighting on short notice.

Sanchez- I shouldn't list him probably, but he's never been knocked out, in 20 fights, should say something at least. Better than most guys can say, correct?? Prolly just shows good avoidance more than a good chin though.

Huerta - Maybe you missed his fights with Guillard and Garcia, dude's never been KOed in almost 20 fights either, and Guillard was WORKING his ass BAD.

Garcia- Probably too early to list him, he said Huerta had no power, but he was getting hit cleanly the entire fight, I mean CLEANLY, never went down, let alone went unconscious.


----------



## Hollywood6655 (Jan 7, 2007)

Cabbage......that man has an Iron Chin.......his name is the one who sticks out in my mind.........but there are so many others that are just as good


----------



## ozz525 (Oct 5, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> Kampmann- Muay Thai/Kickboxing champ who's never been KOed. Don't know if you saw his fight with McFedries and Leites but they were hitting him with BOMBS. Especially McFedries who happened to knock out a world champion boxer while fighting on short notice.
> 
> Sanchez- I shouldn't list him probably, but he's never been knocked out, in 20 fights, should say something at least. Better than most guys can say, correct?? Prolly just shows good avoidance more than a good chin though.
> 
> ...


I didn't see the fight with Melvin do you have it?
Sanchez has never been hit.
What about Sherk?


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

EMPEROR said:


> *TITO???!!!*


When's the last time Tito went unconscious? Chuck knocks fools out like it's his job (wait, it is his job), but he never knocked Tito out. 

I'm not saying those guys all have the best chin. Mark Hunt has the best chin. Just saying those guys also have good chins, better than the guys I DIDN'T list. Plus I didn't spend a whole lot of time thinking about it.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

ozz525 said:


> I didn't see the fight with Melvin do you have it?
> Sanchez has never been hit.
> What about Sherk?


No I was hoping you had it, but in one of Melvin's highlight vids I think it has like a long segment with his fight with Huerta. Just the parts he was winning of course, but Huerta was getting hit HARD, he was getting thrown around the ring like a ragdoll just from punches lol, he never got KOed though, or TKOed for that matter.

I agree about Sanchez, I shouldn't have listed him now that I think about it more.

Oh and about Sherk, dude's fought a ton of fights, never been KOed. With all the fights he's had I'm certain him not being KOed has a lot to do with his chin. He ate some bombs with his fight against Benji Radach, walked right through them. 

Again, not saying these guys are "known" for their tough chins, just saying they do in fact have tough chins, at least tougher than the fighters who were not listed.

I also forgot lil nog and big nog. Duh...


----------



## IDL (Oct 19, 2006)

I gotta say Cabbage because he sucks and gets wailed on constantly but never gets KO'd
Now there is a man who has had his chin tested!

Leben I have to say has a damn good chin as well. His fight against Silva showed that


----------



## ozz525 (Oct 5, 2006)

I also think that Cro Cop has a good chin. The only time he got Ko'ed was by the left hook from hell from Randleman


----------



## EMPEROR (Apr 5, 2007)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> When's the last time Tito went unconscious? Chuck knocks fools out like it's his job (wait, it is his job), but he never knocked Tito out.
> 
> I'm not saying those guys all have the best chin. Mark Hunt has the best chin. Just saying those guys also have good chins, better than the guys I DIDN'T list. Plus I didn't spend a whole lot of time thinking about it.


I agree, your right


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

Bj Penn
Sean Sherk
Martin Kampmann
Chuck Liddell
Rampage
Tim Sylvia
Cabbage


----------



## Robb2140 (Oct 21, 2006)

Mark Hunt has the best chin hands down. then there are probably another 10-15 guys you can make argumaents for after him. 

One name that i have'nt heard is Dan Henderson, he is a tough SOB to KO as well.



I think Cabbage's chin is very overatted, He was KO'd by Tank, and that Brazilian guy in EliteXC put him out cold. Did'nt Buentello and Arlovski KO him as well(I could be wrong though).


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

Arlovski won by TKO via corner stoppage I believe


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

EMPEROR said:


> I was gonna say Rich Franklin, probably not the best but one of best ones ive seen.


I wouldn't say rich franklin but yet again he's so good at not getting hit we would really never know.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> When's the last time Tito went unconscious? Chuck knocks fools out like it's his job (wait, it is his job), but he never knocked Tito out.
> 
> I'm not saying those guys all have the best chin. Mark Hunt has the best chin. Just saying those guys also have good chins, better than the guys I DIDN'T list. Plus I didn't spend a whole lot of time thinking about it.


What do you call what chuck did to tito at UFC 47 ???? That last straight right through his foreamrs put him away!


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

rnv18 said:


> HAHA, Pedro MIght be a contender for the weakest chin.
> 
> YouTube - roman zentsov vs pedro rizzo


He also took a shallacking from Sergei.

Really, the only 2 guys who can take ungodly amounts of punishment and not go down are Fujita & Hunt. Hunt took so many awesome kicks from Cro Cop in their Shockwave 2005 fight, and shook them off with a look of annoyance.


----------



## Robb2140 (Oct 21, 2006)

southpaw447 said:


> I wouldn't say rich franklin but yet again he's so good at not getting hit we would really never know.


His 2 losses were by KO, and he has been rocked a few times in other fights were he recovered (Rivera and Louazo come to mind). 

It's really hard to judge who has the best chin after Hunt of course, He took about 5-6 head kicks from CroCop and kept coming, that was unbelievable, not to mention he has been hit with some bombs in his K-1 days as well.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Cabbage (The ultimate chin), Mark Hunt, Martin Kampmann, Chuck Liddell, and Jonathan Goulet.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

southpaw447 said:


> What do you call what chuck did to tito at UFC 47 ???? That last straight right through his foreamrs put him away!


:dunno: I thought he just gave up, couldn't take the hits anymore. I'm pretty sure he was still conscious.


----------



## ozz525 (Oct 5, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> :dunno: I thought he just gave up, couldn't take the hits anymore. I'm pretty sure he was still conscious.


He was it was a TKO not a KO



Alex_DeLarge said:


> Jonathan Goulet.


What how does he have a good chin?


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> When's the last time Tito went unconscious? Chuck knocks fools out like it's his job (wait, it is his job), but he never knocked Tito out.
> 
> I'm not saying those guys all have the best chin. Mark Hunt has the best chin. Just saying those guys also have good chins, better than the guys I DIDN'T list. Plus I didn't spend a whole lot of time thinking about it.


I agree, Tito has a pretty good chin, although he could be able to take big shots because of his unusually large head.

Definitely Mark Hunt should be on the top of everyones list, if anyone ever knocks him out they will undoubtedly have the most KO power in the sport, haha.

You guys have mentioned alot of guys so i dont think i should name them, although i havent seen Nick Diaz on anyones list. Probably not the best chin but look at the punishment he took from Joe Riggs and he just hung in there, even Joe was surprised he was still coming after that.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Mark Hunt hands down.

Other notables:

Chris Lytle
Leben
Chuck Liddell
Big Nog


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

Mark hunt


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Nick_V03 said:


> I agree, Tito has a pretty good chin, although he could be able to take big shots because of his unusually large head.
> 
> Definitely Mark Hunt should be on the top of everyones list, if anyone ever knocks him out they will undoubtedly have the most KO power in the sport, haha.
> 
> You guys have mentioned alot of guys so i dont think i should name them, although i havent seen Nick Diaz on anyones list. Probably not the best chin but look at the punishment he took from Joe Riggs and he just hung in there, even Joe was surprised he was still coming after that.


I think I put Diaz down, for the same reason you said. As well as the Gomi fight.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

ozz525 said:


> What how does he have a good chin?


Hehe... 

You need a damn mack truck to drop Goulet.


----------



## DangerMouse666 (Jul 9, 2006)

I'd have to go with Mark Hunt, Jeremy Horn Has good chin also.


----------



## thevarsmolta (Oct 16, 2006)

These best and worst chin threads are retarded.

Anybody can be knocked out in any fight, it all depends who has tested the chin in question.

Worst chin can be discussed a bit more, but it's still stupid.

...good job Emperor :thumbsup:


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Cabbage.
Mark Hunt.

2 unbeatable guys in this thread.


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

Mark Hunt. The man's head is a cinder block.


----------



## EMPEROR (Apr 5, 2007)

thevarsmolta said:


> These best and worst chin threads are retarded.
> 
> Anybody can be knocked out in any fight, it all depends who has tested the chin in question.
> 
> ...


Why dont you shut the F*CK up M*r*n


----------



## Uchi (Oct 15, 2006)

Hands down, Mark hunt for sure. Cabbage...i don't think he can take kicks to the head from cro-cop like hunt did, if he can get koed or tkoed w/e by arlovski who has good hands, he could obviously get koed by mriko. So untill Hunt gets KTFO, he is at #1 for me


----------



## thevarsmolta (Oct 16, 2006)

EMPEROR said:


> Why dont you shut the F*CK up M*r*n


Because you're a f*cking retard who asks retarded questions that don't make any sense.


----------



## EMPEROR (Apr 5, 2007)

thevarsmolta said:


> Because you're a f*cking retard who asks retarded questions that don't make any sense.


You must act like that m*r*n in your avatar


----------



## thevarsmolta (Oct 16, 2006)

EMPEROR said:


> You must act like that m*r*n in your avatar


Funny, we're laughing in one thread, and being d*cks in this one.

I was just joking, dude. I guess you didn't detect the sarcasm.

It all in good fun.

And that moron is Dave Chappelle, so show some f*cking respect.


----------



## EMPEROR (Apr 5, 2007)

thevarsmolta said:


> Funny, we're laughing in one thread, and being d*cks in this one.
> 
> I was just joking, dude. I guess you didn't detect the sarcasm.
> 
> ...


I agree *PEACE*


----------



## SuzukS (Nov 11, 2006)

Easily Mark Hunt.


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

Mark Hunt 
YouTube - Mark Hunt V Ray Sefo


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

mark hunt.. antonio rodrigo nogueira...


----------



## Slamnbam88 (Oct 23, 2006)

hunt (took a mirko lhk and got up)
cabbage
big nog
fujita

maybe bj?


----------



## lanceis2buff (Aug 3, 2006)

Seeing Tank knock Cabbage all the way to Pluto kind of eliminates him in my mind. 

Cabbage was down for a while. 

Has to be Hunt hands down.


----------



## toraj (Sep 20, 2006)

EMPEROR said:


> I was gonna say Rich Franklin, probably not the best but one of best ones ive seen.


you 're kidding ? rich is very good fighter but dont have the best chin.
he got rocked many times but just one punch..


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Not sure what his name is, so maybe someone can help me there, but I saw a UFC replay last year where this one guy had never been knocked out, in the fight he took some vicious hits to the head, looked rocked but never stumbled or fell down. His side had to throw in the towel because they were afraid for his health because even though he was taking these knock out blows he wouldn't fall down so the ref wouldn't stop it.


----------



## 941Fighter (Apr 3, 2007)

Yoshihiro Takayama hahaeven though he sucks horribly he still has survived some of the most crazy puches i have ever seen for example don frye vs him i cant even count how many times Frye hit him


----------



## Hendo (Mar 2, 2007)

Dan "Hollywood" Henderson never got koed.


----------



## Adasko (Jan 13, 2007)

of course is Mark Hunt, his hole skull is iron steel


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

cdtcpl said:


> Not sure what his name is, so maybe someone can help me there, but I saw a UFC replay last year where this one guy had never been knocked out, in the fight he took some vicious hits to the head, looked rocked but never stumbled or fell down. His side had to throw in the towel because they were afraid for his health because even though he was taking these knock out blows he wouldn't fall down so the ref wouldn't stop it.


I believe Phil Baroni was the one attacking with numerous hard shots to a concussed opponent but i cant remember who it was either argh!


----------



## capt_america (Apr 16, 2007)

cabbage..
sylvia hits him bombs after bombs..also arlovski hits him and his still smiling..
whos in the world will not fall if hit by tank..
i think hunt will not stay as long as cabbage did IMO.


----------



## capt_america (Apr 16, 2007)

Hendo said:


> Dan "Hollywood" Henderson never got koed.


he never face a great striker either.


----------



## BigRandy (Mar 2, 2007)

ain't nobody that gots a head filled with concrete and stuff like cabbage.

Tank in my opinion was/is nothing but a fat drunken loudmouthed bar-room brawler with a big punch and a bad attitude..oh, and a cool goatee. And I dont mean this in a bad way... The fact he knocked cabbage into tomorrow just goes to show how big a punch tank actually has and is not a ding on cabbages ability to take a punch.

cdtcpl .. I believe the fight you are talking about is cabbage and tim sylvia. Big Tim put a beating on that boy, and he just wouldn't fall down. Finally cabbage's corner threw in the towel. UFC 39 I believe.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

BigRandy said:


> cdtcpl .. I believe the fight you are talking about is cabbage and tim sylvia. Big Tim put a beating on that boy, and he just wouldn't fall down. Finally cabbage's corner threw in the towel. UFC 39 I believe.


Sweet, thanks! +rep


----------



## Alfromsleep (Jul 11, 2006)

Hunt, Cabbage, Fujita or dare I say it, Butterbean have the best chins i've seen in MMA


----------



## Hendo (Mar 2, 2007)

capt_america said:


> he never face a great striker either.


 hope it s a joke Gilbert Yvel Wanderlei Silva gg unknownledge one


----------



## FromHereOn (Sep 4, 2006)

I think I saw about two posts for Big (Rodrigo) Nog.

This guy took 1.5 vicious poundings of death from Fedor, not to mention the head-on which he came away from just fine... and he was on the bottom.

He also didn't die vs. Cro Cop either.

I don't think I've seen him KO'ed come to think of it.


----------



## jamlena (Oct 15, 2006)

Mark Hunt
Liddell
Cabbage


----------



## Heggi (Nov 6, 2006)

Don Frye :thumbsup:


----------



## khaldun007 (Oct 15, 2006)

cabbage or mark hunt


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

FromHereOn said:


> I think I saw about two posts for Big (Rodrigo) Nog.
> 
> This guy took 1.5 vicious poundings of death from Fedor, not to mention the head-on which he came away from just fine... and he was on the bottom.
> 
> ...


KO'ed? The guy hasn't even been finished yet. Good call with Big Nog. Sapp & Fedor dropped bombs on Nog's mom's in those fights, and Nogueira didn't quit.


----------



## anton (Oct 15, 2006)

Mark Freakin Hunt


----------



## Adasko (Jan 13, 2007)

and right after Hunt it have to be Don Frye


----------



## EMPEROR (Apr 5, 2007)

:laugh: :laugh:


Adasko said:


> and right after Hunt it have to be Don Frye


:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## lilstuch114 (Aug 27, 2006)

josh haynes because he take a crap load of punishment and keeps commin


----------



## CAPTAIN PEGLEG (Apr 19, 2007)

Hunt without doubt.


----------



## 941Fighter (Apr 3, 2007)

thevarsmolta said:


> And that moron is Dave Chappelle, so show some f*cking respect.


X2 respect the Dave


----------



## 941Fighter (Apr 3, 2007)

Chance Williams  

actually now that i think about it last time a saw a video of him fighting he does have a good chin....not the best though..


----------



## js9234 (Apr 8, 2007)

Liddell, Leben and definitely Cabbage...


----------



## FromHereOn (Sep 4, 2006)

A lot of people are saying Mark Hunt, but honestly...

I think he's got the best _skull_ in MMA... him or Fujita.

I think of "chin" coming from a guy who's not built like a tractor-trailer, but can still take a Volkswagon to the face.


----------



## creed3900 (Apr 12, 2007)

*chin*

*I'm gonna go out on a limb here and say Cabbage (fight with Sylvia) or possibly Kazayuki Fujita or Daijiro Matsui from PRIDE......Rizzo was also a tough SOB......*


----------



## creed3900 (Apr 12, 2007)

Soku just did it............


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Soku just did what?


----------



## creed3900 (Apr 12, 2007)

FromHereOn said:


> I think I saw about two posts for Big (Rodrigo) Nog.
> 
> This guy took 1.5 vicious poundings of death from Fedor, not to mention the head-on which he came away from just fine... and he was on the bottom.
> 
> ...


Not until Soku did it like 2 PRIDE's ago...........he is one tough SOB, however..........


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Wrong Nogueira brother. We are talking about the bigger Nog.


----------



## tecnotut (Jan 2, 2007)

The names I've seen the most are Cabbage and Hunt, and I must agree witht hose posters who listed them. Although I'm not aware of either fighter being KO'ed, I may have to say Cabbage has a better chin than Hunt because Hunt is a better fighter, thus will more likely dodge/block a punch. Whereas Cabbage will simply be a sitting target, not avoid or block punches, and simply have his head and jaw absorb the strikes.


----------



## TheGracieHunter (Dec 19, 2006)

I'd have to go with Fujita. God damn that guy doesn't drop easy


----------



## ozz525 (Oct 5, 2006)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> Hehe...
> 
> You need a damn mack truck to drop Goulet.


Didn't KOS drop him like a ton of bricks


----------



## JLittrell (Apr 11, 2007)

Kos laid goulet's ass out. lol.

the best chin i've ever seen is Cabbage.


----------



## gleaminx (Mar 5, 2007)

*cabbage!*


----------



## ozz525 (Oct 5, 2006)

It is *Mark Hunt*
If anyone has seen his K-1 fights or the fight with Cro Cop they know it is Hunt
Here is an example from K-1 posted by Anton
YouTube - Mark Hunt vs. Ray Sefo

Here he is VS Cro Cop
Video Mirko Crocop Vs Mark Hunt - Pride - Mirko, Crocop, Vs, Mark, 2006 - Dailymotion Share Your Videos


----------



## hit2hurt (Apr 20, 2007)

*Tough to say!*

This tough to say. Definately not Tim Silvia ;-) Still like the guy, but he's been knocked out a few times! Those fights are always fun to watch. He's usually kicking some serious tail, then he get's caught and it's lights out! Like I said, great fighter...just not the strongest chin. 










HIT2HURT Fight Wear, Fight Gear for Mixed Martial Arts


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

ozz525 said:


> Didn't KOS drop him like a ton of bricks


Kos & Ludwig both did. Though, Kos didn't totally KO Goulet, he still smacked him hard enough to make Goulet think "Dude, like, who is pounding me again?" Ludwig vs Goulet was hilarious. 

Cabbage's chin is gone now. Sad to say, the only decent thing Cabbage had is no more.

Sylvia has good recovery, though.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

This is kind of relevant to this topic but is there any training you can do to improve how well you can take a shot? I've heard a lot of people say it's something your born with bu there has to be a way. I heard some idiot talking about novocaine but that just sounds retarted and body have anything they heard or know that works


----------



## BigRandy (Mar 2, 2007)

southpaw447 said:


> This is kind of relevant to this topic but is there any training you can do to improve how well you can take a shot? I've heard a lot of people say it's something your born with bu there has to be a way. I heard some idiot talking about novocaine but that just sounds retarted and body have anything they heard or know that works


Yeah, get hit alot ... The more you get hit, the more you get used to it. But that only works to a point and some people can't take a punch and theres nothing they can do about it. For the most part, nope at nuttin you can do about it. It's kindda like cuts... Some peole just cut easy, nothing they can really do about it.


----------

